# 50% Inventur-Rabatt bei Bikemax - Lohnt sich ein Besuch?



## sipaq (25. September 2009)

Heute lag der FR wohl eine Beilage von Bikemax bei, dass man noch bis zum 30.09. Inventur mache und es dabei Rabatte bis zu 50% gäbe. Ich konnte die Zeitung selber nicht lesen, hab nur beim Lesenden am Nachbartisch ein bißchen reingelugt.

Jetzt meine Frage: War einer von Euch schon da? Lohnt sich ein Besuch? Gibts gute, attraktive Angebote?


----------



## Lanzelot (25. September 2009)

also die 50% Aktion wird schon eine ganze Weile im Radio beworben. Ich war auch schom im Bikemax in Aschaffenburg deswegen, meine Freundin hat sich dort mit Gore zum halben Preis eingedeckt.
Wenn die Aktion bei Dir später angefangen hat, ist es gut, anderenfalls wirst Du jetzt nix mehr gescheites bekommen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (25. September 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> ...Jetzt meine Frage: War einer von Euch schon da? Lohnt sich ein Besuch? Gibts gute, attraktive Angebote?


Kommt drauf an, was du suchst? Ich war vor vier Wochen dort und konnte eigentlich nix finden, da ich ja fast alles habe und das was ich habe, kann ich auch noch fahren. Das Einzige was ich wirklich gesucht habe, das war eine neue Sugoi RS Bib Short und die gabs nicht in meiner Größe. Was es gab, das waren die 3/4 Firewall 220 Knicker von Sugoi, allerdings noch zum "Normalpreis" von 99Eur, wobei ich mich gefragt habe, warum ich eigentlich ne (fast)Winterhose als Knicker haben soll?!? Sonst fand ich die Sugoi RS Zero Bib Thight (ein Teil für den absoluten Winter <>0°) interessant, war aber noch zu teuer. Sonst hatten die ja natürlich noch ein paar Triktos von Protective, Scott und Gore. Dazu ein paar Windjacken und leichte Gore Jacken, sowie Schuhe. Und dann noch ein bisschen Kleinkram wie, Socken, Unterwäsche oder Handschuhe. ALLES aber in wenigen Mengen, sprich die Größenauswahl ist ziemlich eingeschränkt.

Naja, wie gesagt, es ist immer die Frage, was du brauchst. Solltest du dahin fahren, kannst du ja mal schauen, ob sie nicht doch noch irgendwo ne Sugoi RS Bib Short in der Gr. XL ausgegraben haben (wenn ja sms an mich). 

Gruß

E.


----------

